# Bath Bomb Vanilla Stabilizer



## Hermanam (Jan 7, 2014)

Can someone please clarify which vanilla stabilizer is needed for use in bath bombs? I am assuming it is the one for lotions and body washes (not m&p or cp soap). When used at a 1:1 ratio, it seems this would cause issues with the amount of liquid in the bath bomb recipe? Thanks for the help.


----------



## lsg (Jan 7, 2014)

Vanilla will turn soap a tan color.  I would use a fragrance oil with low vanilla content and use that percent vanilla stabilizer for lotions and washes.  For instance if the fragrance oil has a 5% vanilla content and you use .5 ounce of FO, I would use .025 oz of vanilla stabilizer.


----------



## Hermanam (Jan 7, 2014)

I know that vanilla will turn soap brown, but I have been reading mixed reviews about its effect on bath bombs. I would love to hear others' experience with this. For example, I would love to make a Pink Sugar bath bomb. I have read some whose bath bombs have turned brown with this FO, but others did not.

Is a vanilla stabilizer necessary with bath bombs, and is it effective. I have some m&p stabilizer on hand, but that should not be used for bath bombs, correct?


----------



## lsg (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry, I meant to say that vanilla will turn bath bombs brown.  I speak from experience.  I would probably use stabilizer meant for lotions and washes, but you can try the M&P vanilla stabilizer in a small batch to see if it works.  If it is used in M&P, it should be skin safe.


----------



## Hermanam (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give it a try with the mp stabilizer I have on hand. Just wanted to make sure that was ok to use.


----------

